# Last few days of herping



## woody101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 17, 2012)

lazy woody and your link DON"T work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woody101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gah!!! Alright will upload them


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 17, 2012)

You are so lucky to be able to go herping and see things like this. The second python - is it a coastal? .. is really lovely. The little frogs are great too - such vibrant colours


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 17, 2012)

good boy and it didn't take hours


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow awesome pics, very awesome animals you found there.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome , how many Roughies did you find ?


----------



## No-two (Nov 17, 2012)

Why did you have to head grab them?


----------



## woody101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Found 4 roughies that night and I head grabbed 2 of them to remove ticks off them. Some people say ticks will just fall off I dont care if I see a snake with ticks I remove them and send them on there merry way.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm so jealous , I really want to find a Roughie. Can't believe you found four.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 18, 2012)

Am I right in thinking that balbus has no eye?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 18, 2012)

> Am I right in thinking that balbus has no eye?



You might be if it were a balbus not a fas.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 18, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> You might be if it were a balbus not a fas.


Damn! can never tell the difference between the two...


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 19, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> Damn! can never tell the difference between the two...



The pale upper lip with no barring is usually a good indication that it is M. fasciolatus.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 19, 2012)

froggyboy86 said:


> The pale upper lip with no barring is usually a good indication that it is M. fasciolatus.



thanks for that!


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 19, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Found 4 roughies that night and I head grabbed 2 of them to remove ticks off them. Some people say ticks will just fall off I dont care if I see a snake with ticks I remove them and send them on there merry way.



If you find any more poor little Roughies with ticks, could you just send them to me please? I will not only remove the ticks, I will also feed them, pat them, cuddle them, love them and call them George......


----------



## No-two (Nov 19, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> If you find any more poor little Roughies with ticks, could you just send them to me please? I will not only remove the ticks, I will also feed them, pat them, cuddle them, love them and call them George......



He found rough scaled snakes, not pythons. You can give them a pat but it may not be ideal.


----------

